# i have a baby betta color question



## momto2bettas (Jun 12, 2012)

is it normal for him to not have full color im not sure of the age tho he is kinda blue


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Baby betta dont generally get their true colors for a couple of months. They will stay a fleshy color with permanent stress stripes for a while. No worries your little guys is doing fine as long as he's eating, swimming and pooping lol


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

momto2bettas said:


> is it normal for him to not have full color im not sure of the age tho he is kinda blue


The fry will usually all look kinda the same. Some may be dark and some lighter. At 1 month or so they may start to color up.

Full color is when they are fully grown.


How old is your "Baby"? Picture???

Jeff.


----------



## momto2bettas (Jun 12, 2012)

im guessing sushi thats his name is like 2-3 months he is a happy little fish eats a lot and swims a lot and poops i assume does it take longer than 2-3 months to get color im scared they sold me a guppy and labeled it baby betta lol!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Guppies and bettas look different - body and fins. 
By that age they should at least .... pale light brownish (?) don't know the color name (unless it's a light color- fleshy) .... with stress stripes. If they aren't stressed they should show colors.

Pictures would help ...


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

My little fish still doesn't have any color, though she (or he) is twice as big as my friend's baby who has a marbled coloring. As long as your baby looks healthy and happy, I'd just keep up with the feeding and water changes...:lol:


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Not all Betta's have color...

Jeff.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

From my last spawn, I have a few grizzles that took a long time to show their color.


----------



## momto2bettas (Jun 12, 2012)

he is brownish with stripes and his fins are dark blue


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Age is unknown
So how big is it
Babies start showing deep color about 1.25" long


----------

